

Ask HN: Any devs/hackers in Bogota? - bischofs

Will be in Bogota this weekend and a few days after, would love to meet up with some people and talk tech.
======
scardine
I'm not in Colombia but I will pay you some coffee if you ever visit Sao Paulo
in Brazil.

